# Rehomed my doggie and i want him back



## riajayne (Jun 27, 2009)

I rehomed my dog on Sunday (today is wednesday) i really want to get him back and we are all finding it really hard without him here. I have asked the people that have him if i can have him back and they keep saying their kids are attached.

Does anyone know of anyway that i can get Milo back. They have his microchip papers but i have not signed a letter to transfer ownership as i was not sure if this is what i was 100% sure about. A friends mum heard them say that they will have him on a weeks trial and now they are going back on their word.

I really need help to get Milo back.

Im heartbroken


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Why did you rehome him in the first place?


----------



## riajayne (Jun 27, 2009)

He was getting a bit lively, hes a 9 month old springer. I have 4 bitches and he was getting a bit over excited all the time. I have since spoken to the vets and theres loads of things that could have been done, Neutering, more training classes etc. I wasnt 100% sure about doing it which is y i said a trial. i though it would be better for milo if he was in a home without the girls but they are missing him loads


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear you are in this situation & you probably won't want to hear what i have to say BUT...

You really can't go changing your mind like the wind, this is the welfare of an animal we are talking about not a teddy or toy...

Think about why you wanted rid in the first place & reason with your own mind... personally in my honest opinion - the dog sounds better off staying rehomed.

No offence meant, just an honest veiw with the welfare of an animal in mind...


----------



## riajayne (Jun 27, 2009)

this is y we suggested a weeks trial. so we could all be sure. now i know i made a mistake and i really want him back


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I agree with Dingle. You rehomed him for a reason, and that situation hasnt changed.

Of course you are going to miss him, but you need to put his needs and welfare before your own.

He sounds like he needs more attention and training, and will get that in an only dog home.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I would really try the people again and say what you feel , if you said it was a weeks trail then they should know but they have prob bounded with the dog its a tricky one..And you still have the Micro chip info so could work in your favour, Are they far from you? you could mybe go to there home..

Good luck in whatever you do hope all ends well...


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> I agree with Dingle. You rehomed him for a reason, and that situation hasnt changed.
> 
> Of course you are going to miss him, but you need to put his needs and welfare before your own.
> 
> *He sounds like he needs more attention and training, and will get that in an only dog home*.


thanks & yes i agree too...


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

Sorry but it's highly unlikely that you will get him back, unless they find him too lively themselves. 

Sorry to sound harsh but you made the decision to rehome him. He is somebody elses dog now, not yours.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Honestly, I'm with Dingle here - the dog is better of staying in his new home.

You are thinking about it from your point of view, not the dogs. What you seem to be saying is that you couldn't cope, but just wanted to do it on a trial basis. This is unfair on the dog and putting your feelings first. It will be hard, but your bitches will quickly adapt to him not being there and will not be a problem. You however, may take longer, but you are putting your own feelings ahead of the welfare of the dog.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

When I left my hubby I rang him after 3 weeks asking to come back, he said 'it's not me you miss it's the memories playing games and distorting the truth'. He was SOOOOO right!

You rehomed him for a reason so remember the reason and let the dog enjoy his new family.


----------



## riajayne (Jun 27, 2009)

Milo was born here. I have his mum and she hasnt been the same without him here. Milo is also not settling in his new home so hes not happy. This home is all he has ever known


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm assuming this isn't the dog you mated with your bitch


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

riajayne said:


> Milo was born here. I have his mum and she hasnt been the same without him here. Milo is also not settling in his new home so hes not happy. This home is all he has ever known


He's only been there a few days. Takes a much longer time to adapt and settle into a new routine.

Dogs dont live in the past, nor do they really have any concept of family.


----------



## riajayne (Jun 27, 2009)

milo did try to mate with my retriever but they were unsuccessful


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

For the OP...
If i didn't have to leave now for a very important meeting, i would surely be sticking around to give you a harsh piece of my mind, to be honest...

I will be back later & may do so then ...


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Jeez - how many litters have you had?!?

I'm sorry to be blunt, but if you can rehome your dog so easily (you say you've only just found out that the situation could be rectified by training and neutering  - only just found out) and yet you're breeding litters, this dog is better off in his new home. I hope you can responsibly home the litter that is on it's way. And then I would learn a bit more about dogs before you breed again


----------



## Buggles (Jul 14, 2009)

You tried to mate a spaniel with a retriever?? WHY??? Why do that? You can't just go around trying to cross breed your dogs.

I definately think he is better off in his new home. It sounds to me like you only want him back to make money with him...


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

I can see where this is going, 
Closing it for that reason.


----------

